# Photo Contest - Run From your Camera!



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

This is it folks, I have high expectations for this one.

Set your camera on a tripod, frame a great scene, hit the shutter timer and run from your camera.

This is opened to everyone. Contest ends three weeks from now on March 3, 2010.

Good luck.


----------



## NoMercy346 (Jan 13, 2009)

any rule how long the timer has to be set for? hope it`s not the 2sec setting lol


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I was going to mention something about that but thought it'd be best not to limit the creativity some may want to have with a shorter or longer timer. 

In 2 seconds, some may just manage to trip over their tripod/ gear! :lmao:


----------



## slowblue (Mar 17, 2010)

i want to do this but im not sure what I would photogragh


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I won't be able to compete with the HDR folks.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

v12 said:


> This is it folks, I have high expectations for this one.
> 
> Set your camera on a tripod, frame a great scene, hit the shutter timer and run from your camera.
> 
> ...


I just never got around to setting up a shot for this one. Doesn't look like anyone else did either.


----------

